# Goodbye, Buddha (picture heavy)



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember that day, almost 9 months ago.

January 27th, 2012. Just a week from my birthday. There was snow on the ground, the temperautre was low. And we carried you home.

You easily made your way into your bowl, and I could tell that you had a personality. You were so tiny, and I made the mistake of over feednig you. OOPS!









But then time went on, and you got better, and you started showing your true colors! You flared, showed me that you were very proud of your fishy-ness.









You spent a few months in the dorm and overcame a bad tail split because of a decoration I gave you. Another oops! But your tail still grew, and it got more beautiful than ever.









I began admiring everything about you. Your ventral tip, your orange eyes, your long tail, everything made you so unique. And that's when I started looking for another betta.









But during the time, you encountered some fin rot which left your tail tattered and gross. But, you fought through that, and met your new fishmate, Pudge. But you let him now the terriroty was yours! However, you didn't last long in the tank thanks to sudden bloating.










Only a few weeks went by and I got yet another fish to join the fray, Squirt.And the a little bit later, Bubbles. But, you developed a hole in your dorsal and caudal fin, so I instantly decided to swap tanks. You went from a 1 gallon bowl to a 3 gallon Marineland!









Look at you, so happy 










And then, yesterday, things took a turn for the worse. You had a sudden fungus spread on your gills and when it came off, you were left with red marks on your body. I treated you, but nothing prepared me for this morning:











Grey. Grey tail.
And it spread within hours. I returned from class and found you lethargic and with the grey now on your anal fin but a chunk missing in your caudal. You were swimming upside down and acting loopy. You'd be lethargic, but swimming around crazily the next. But you were still you in the end. You were still good old Buddha, and I knew you were looking at me in the last few moments. I love you little guy, I miss you. I miss you so much, why did you leave me?

You saved me, you saved me from hurting myself. You saved me from givng up on my life and trying to end it all. And you're gone, and a big piece of me is gone. Why;d you have to go? :'(


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

poor Buddha. I'm so sorry you lost your friend. He was very pretty and you took good care of him. I'm sure he is thankful you took him home that snowy day. 
R.I.P Buddha


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I'm sorry that you lost Buddha. I actually remember reading a post about him when I very first joined the site. He was a lucky boy when he was chosen by you and I'm positive that you helped him just as much as he did for you.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a the same blue colored veiltail named Leo. He was my first betta and I had him since December. He died in August the day my parents passed their citizenship test from a serious fungal disease. I feel your pain and I am sorry for that loss. He must be happy in a place where Leo and all the other bettas go...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Birdie and Leo.

And yes, I hope he's up, happily swimming around.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Dear Buddha,

You came into our friend's life at a critical time and gave him a focus for his love.

You opened his heart, and widened his world to a whole new level of engagement and joy.

For that we thank you.

We know that great teachers will sometimes leave when their students still feel unready. And as we students of life, of love, struggle to understand, and keep our hearts growing in the face of our pain, trying to comprehend that connection continues beyond the sharing of physical space and linear time, we are learning even deeper lessons.

Much gratitude, Buddha, for all these gifts, and love and peace on your journeY wherever it may take you in the vastness beyond our daily consciousness.

Sincerely,

BettaQi


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

*hug* for alcemistv and all others who are dealing with grief and loss*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am crying. SIP Buddha.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

My condolences go out to you and Buddha. He was an awesome little fishy by what I have read about him here, and on this site. 

Swim forever in happines buddy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Buddha. He was a very special fishie.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... He was my favorite out of all your Bettas... This is what happens when I'm gone for a week. I miss out all the good and bad news.

S.I.P. Buddha. 

I knew he meant a lot to you. I hope for the best. :')


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sniff* can I add him to my dead bettas tribute?


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so sorry about Buddha, I remeber reading a lot about him. He was gorgeous and certainly lucky you chose him and changed his life. I'm sure that you helped him just as much as he did for you. I'm sure you've heard about the rainbow bridge poem but I'd like to remind you: 
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

im so sorry for your loss. i loved the story you told about his life
Just Remember: 

Every day, in aquariums, pet stores, and private homes, fish pass away, often times largely unnoticed. Many suffered in their last days or hours, grappling with disease, being attacked by tankmates, or having their bodies trapped against filters when they grew too weak to swim. So few fish have lived well on this earth, being used as decorations or disposable pets instead of being recognized as the special individuals that each of them are.

Thankfully for them, there is a better place.

We've all heard about the Rainbow Bridge, where dogs and cats and other pets cross over into the next life, where they run and play healthy and whole until their special person comes to retrieve them one day. What most people do not know is that there is a beautiful, flowing creek running under the Rainbow Bridge, leading to many vast lakes, swamps, rivers, and even oceans, where fish can live in bliss and harmony after what is all too often a short life of suffering. 

You see, when a fish passes away, his spirit leaves the pain of his body and enters warm, flowing waters. There, he finds himself whole; tattered fins are restored, fungus-clogged gills are free and functional, open wounds are healed, and "pinecone" scales lay flat. There are other fish there, but none of them chase, nip fins, or threaten. The current is never too strong, the water temperature is always just right, and there and plants and rocks to hide amongst - not that there is anything to fear. Social fish swim close with their peers, while solitary species always have enough space for comfort. They all travel through these peaceful waters in one great school towards their destination.

Eventually, the waters of the creek are illuminated with the technicolor glow of the beautiful rainbow arching high above. Cats, dogs, rabbits - every animal you can imagine - cavorts above them, but the fish needn't fear predation or harm. As they flow beneath the rainbow, they come to a crossroads; little streams leading to the ideal habitat of each species. There are warm stretches of rice paddies for the bettas. There are cool, vegetated ponds for the goldfish and koi. Bright, welcoming reefs greet the oceanic fish, and warm, freshwater ponds, rivers, and creeks spread wide for the tropical species.

The fish huddle at the cross-roads tentatively, nervous of what awaits them next. Maybe some are unused to wide spaces; others have never seen their natural habitat. Some are afraid larger fish will eat them if they break away from the group. But finally, one will swim forwards. His fins will wriggle with excitement, and he will zip through the water gleefully, towards his new home in the next life. There, he will find others of his kind, though a fight will never occur. Food will be plentiful and living, not freeze-dried or pelleted. There will be no harsh lights or noisy filters, because the waters here are always ideal for their inhabitants. 

And perhaps, if the fish had a special someone who cared in their life, that person will one day sit by the lake or shore or riverbed, where he or she will be recognized by a beloved pet. A flick of the fins and a friendly snout poking through the water's surface will reunite the two at last, with the message passed between them:

It's all going to be okay now...


----------

